# BASS TOURNAMENT (Quarterfinal 1): Siepi vs Plancon



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Cesare Siepi, Italy, 1923-2010 (defeated Furlanetto 20-1)






Pol Plancon, France, 1851-1941 (defeated Chaliapin 12-6)






Who's singing did you prefer and why?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm not only delighted but actually moved by the personableness, the warm and witty human presence of Pol Plancon as he reaches out to us from the grooves of his ancient recordings. Siepi is fine, but Plancon is sui generis. I love the man through his music.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm sure Plançon's lighter, more ironic, more charming delivery is what Gounod had in mind. Siepi is just too much of the conventional villain, but Plançon's much subtler version of demonic better suits the character of the music. An easy winner for me.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Plancon's approach was more expressive and his French was impeccable but the stunning bass sound of the incomprable Siepi cannot be ignored. His voice is an instrument of true, rich beauty and I am willing to close my eyes to the less involved approach.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

Much better interpretation by Plancon.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

If Plançon is a Bass, I clearly do not know what a Bass is. I`d love to hear a definitive explanation if possible.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Highwayman said:


> If Plançon is a Bass, I clearly do not know what a Bass is. I`d love to hear a definitive explanation if possible.


Being a bass isn't about how dark the voice sounds. It's about the singer's comfortable range and tessitura. Darkness can be added artificially, but there is nothing artificial in Plancon's technique. If you question whether he's a real bass listen to his low notes. They're bigger and fuller than many darker sounding basses.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> Being a bass isn't about how dark the voice sounds. It's about the singer's comfortable range and tessitura. Darkness can be added artificially, but there is nothing artificial in Plancon's technique. If you question whether he's a real bass listen to his low notes. They're bigger and fuller than many darker sounding basses.


Keep in mind, too, that Plancon is here coloring his timbre to create an effect of elegance and irony. We're also listening through a recording technology that couldn't capture the full resonance of voices.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Bonetan said:


> Being a bass isn't about how dark the voice sounds.


Exactly. Some bass voices are naturally dark in timbre - people like Siepi, Greindl, Frick - but many basses lack that sort of black sound, and some of them, unfortunately, artificially darken their sound. The worst culprit is Roberto Scandiuzzi.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

wkasimer said:


> Exactly. Some bass voices are naturally dark in timbre - people like Siepi, Greindl, Frick - but many basses lack that sort of black sound, and some of them, unfortunately, artificially darken their sound. The worst culprit is Roberto Scandiuzzi.


Scandiuzzi is such an awful culprit that I've never heard of him. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Late to the party and probably won't change anything, but looks like I'm into more conventional villains  Charming rendition by Plancon, but I'd vote for menacing Siepi this time 
Best matchups are those where you can enjoy both participants, which is the case here.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Maybe this is a good place to point out that in the original version of Gounod's *Faust*, the role of Méphistophélès was a _baritone-basse de caractère_, not the black-voiced bass that he so often is these days, though the opera did undergo quite a few revisions before making it to the Paris Opéra in 1869.

It was composed in 1858 and first performed at the _Théatre Lyrique_ in 1859. This 1859 version was issued in a recording under Christophe Rousset a couple of years ago, and is definitely worth seeking out.










The part of Méphistophélès is taken by Andrew Foster-Williams, who presents a rather different character than the one we have become used to.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Whilst Siepi had a fine instrument and a reliable technique, I often find his singing somewhat plain and that's exactly what I felt here. Other than at the end of each verse, where he has a nice snarl, I don't hear any characterisation in his version.

When it comes to basses in general, Plancon is hard to beat, when it comes to French Bass arias, he's impossible to better. I love Plancon's witty take on this role (and his refined style is exactly what this aria requires). His French is much better than Siepi's as well. Plancon easily gets my vote.

N.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Siepi has a fine bass voice, but he also had what I'll call the "mashed potatoes" syndrome, so I went with Plancon. By the way, what happened to his orchestral back-up; the poor guy only had a piano for support.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> Siepi has a fine bass voice, but he also had what I'll call the "mashed potatoes" syndrome, so I went with Plancon. By the way, what happened to his orchestral back-up; the poor guy only had a piano for support.


With the recording technology of the time it was much easier to record solo instruments than orchestras. Everyone had to be so close to the recording device.


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm an avid fisherman - saw the title here and got my hopes up. Can't say I've heard of Siepi or Plancon - what kind of bait do you need? :lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Clloydster said:


> I'm an avid fisherman - saw the title here and got my hopes up. Can't say I've heard of Siepi or Plancon - what kind of bait do you need? :lol:


Filet "Mignon."


----------

